# Wente crash footage with front and rear video camera



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is truly awesome for analysis of a pile up. Steven Woo uses two onboard gopro video cameras to record the finish of his Wente race.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/swoo/3476525353/

fc


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Guy sure rides his breaks a lot..


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Question for me is, the rear wheel really F'd, or is this just a video/camera/lens anomaly?


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

That's pretty rad. Loves me the gopro.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

rensho said:


> Question for me is, the rear wheel really F'd, or is this just a video/camera/lens anomaly?


yeah, it's fisheye... stuff distorts at the edges.

EDIT... oh, didn't see that... the gopro tends to distort a bit with really fast motion too. I'd betcha that's what it is.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I suddenly find myself patting myself on the back for the things I haven't done.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

livermore cyclery... hmm.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

What a wanker the guy who rode into the back of him sprinting for 30th place! Almost as bad as Theo Bos!


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Cool video--- but a strange crit. Everyone was spread out all over the road. That is more or less asking for a messy finish.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

wheel_suker said:


> What a wanker the guy who rode into the back of him sprinting for 30th place! Almost as bad as Theo Bos!


bzzzzt. watch it again.

First rule if you miss a crash like Steve did is to not slow down, and keep going. You can tell from the rear camera view that steve immediately slowed down after passing the crash (by all the other riders passing him at speed). The rider that hit him was not sprinting. He wasn't even pedalling, just coasting around the carnage which is what you are supposed to do. As the 2nd post mentioned, he sure hit his brakes a lot for a crit. Its almost safe to assume the cameraman hit the brakes to either look at the crash, or stop, which is a big no-no.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

grrrah said:


> bzzzzt. watch it again.
> 
> First rule if you miss a crash like Steve did is to not slow down, and keep going. You can tell from the rear camera view that steve immediately slowed down after passing the crash (by all the other riders passing him at speed). The rider that hit him was not sprinting. He wasn't even pedalling, just coasting around the carnage which is what you are supposed to do. As the 2nd post mentioned, he sure hit his brakes a lot for a crit. Its almost safe to assume the cameraman hit the brakes to either look at the crash, or stop, which is a big no-no.



See this is the problem with the video, you cant tell what really happened. I was in the race, and saw Steven get plowed. The rider that hit him only did so cause he was rubber necking and veered left directly into Steven. Steven was near group that crashed and narrowly missed going into the pile up( he was almost stopped). It was caused by a guy sprinting that blew up and stopped pedaling and veered out of his line. He said he was trying to get out of the way, only problem is the others were also sprinting and going by him. There were 2 crashes in basically the same spot that day.(2 different races) Its a long long ways from the final corner to the finish and guys tend to go way too early. The video is really deceptive as the crash was much bigger then you can see.


----------

